# can I just show up (no job)



## field l0ver (Apr 25, 2015)

can I just show up with no means? and expect to get some welfare assistance to live? 

is this unreasonable? and if not the netherlands, which welfare state/country could I potentially show up to with little means, and try and live off of assistance either permanently or until I figure out a better means to live? 

right now I live in US and have a regular US passport. But I want to live in one of these socialist countries because I'm really lazy, and the US seems to incriminate laziness or at least frown upon it. And I don't like driving or have the means to get a car, so my life will likely be pretty rundown here in the US if I can't get out


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

field l0ver said:


> can I just show up with no means? and expect to get some welfare assistance to live?
> 
> is this unreasonable? and if not the netherlands, which welfare state/country could I potentially show up to with little means, and try and live off of assistance either permanently or until I figure out a better means to live?
> 
> right now I live in US and have a regular US passport. But I want to live in one of these socialist countries because I'm really lazy, and the US seems to incriminate laziness or at least frown upon it. And I don't like driving or have the means to get a car, so my life will likely be pretty rundown here in the US if I can't get out


I think you might need a visa of some sort and you would also need to have paid into the system to be able to claim anything back. The sort of life you seem to want wont provide you with anything. 


Its on your shoulders

Jo xxx


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Trust me, you will definitely need a visa to live just about anywhere in Europe. Check the websites of the various European countries for details. Generally, you need a job, admission to a university/school (and the means to pay for your living expenses while studying) and/or family in the country who will sponsor you.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Although the impression is that Europe is a free entry zone with lots of cash to get, it's not the realistic picture. Most countries are struggling with the huge influx of immigrants (Africa, Syria, Iran,Iraq) and the flux of immigrants within Shengen (Eastern Europe to Western Europe). This leads to tighter controls of other immigrants. If sponsored by an employer no issue but if not difficult and it's not realistic to assume you will get welfare in any of the good EU countries. Maybe your only option is to get you ass to work.....


----------



## field l0ver (Apr 25, 2015)

good EU countries? what are the bad ones? I'd be fine with Finland, Norway, any of the northern ones. Let me ask you this...I can travel to Finland for 90 days, no visa required...during that 90 days, can I figure out how to stay there and acquire the necessary stuff? like a job, skilled or unskilled, maybe a wife, a residence permit? I think I could find a wife in a few days actually


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

field l0ver said:


> good EU countries? what are the bad ones? I'd be fine with Finland, Norway, any of the northern ones. Let me ask you this...I can travel to Finland for 90 days, no visa required...during that 90 days, can I figure out how to stay there and acquire the necessary stuff? like a job, skilled or unskilled, maybe a wife, a residence permit? I think I could find a wife in a few days actually


I think you're guilty of not doing any research and simply assuming that things are easy for the lazy in Europe. 

I'm also wondering if you're actually genuine??? 

Jo

Sent from my D5803 using Expat Forum


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

One word springs to mind. TROLL


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

In most EU countries, it is difficult to impossible to convert a tourist (i.e. 90 day) visa to a long-stay visa. One thing you underestimate here is the level of bureaucracy that supports what you see as a "socialist paradise." 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

it also has to be said that the people in Europe work and work hard. Money is taken from their income by the government to fund the social welfare - fine, many people *need* help from time to time. We have social housing for those who are struggling. People are happy to help those who try to help themselves, but one thing that isnt popular and frowned upon is the attitude from a foreigner who hasnt contributed thinking he can arrive and would be entitled to welfare simply because he is too lazy . That is the general view by those who live and work in Europe. 

The solutions for you would be to either get a job and some ambition in your own country, or accept the concequences that your choice of living offers you.

BTW, Marrying a european isnt a cheap or easy option. You'd need to prove two years of a loving relationship to be granted a visa and thats if you could find someone who would be prepared to go through the cost and the hassle

Jo xxx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

No self respecting European woman would want to saddle herself with an idle layabout who only wants her so he can sponge off her country anyway.

Stay where you are, get your finger out of your derriere and earn some money. Save up and maybe in some years down the line you will have earned enough to live elsewhere legitimately.

Thread closed.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Please dont open another thread on the same topic. The answers wont change. You're lazy by your own admission and have to deal with that yourself in your country of origin. Moving to the EU wont help you and you wont be granted a visa on those terms. End!

Jo


----------

